# FF Nubian Doe Udder Critique :)



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just for fun 
This is my 2 yr. old FF Nubian doe , 3 months in milk gives 3/4 gallon per day.
12hr fill
Opinions anyone?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

It looks good over all, but I would like to see a lot more height and capacity. Her teats are a nice size, although they could be slightly narrower and more delineated. Her medial looks good. Nice arch as well, but like I said it she needs a whole lot more height. Overall, nice!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> It looks good over all, but I would like to see a lot more height and capacity. Her teats are a nice size, although they could be slightly narrower and more delineated. Her medial looks good. Nice arch as well, but like I said it she needs a whole lot more height. Overall, nice!


Thanks Ariella


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Not too bad, actually. I agree with Ariella. Would like to see the teats a bit more defined, a larger, more capacious udder, a more globular shape, and more height. Overall, it's pretty good, especially for a Nubian. Should look better with future freshenings


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Moon?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Moon?


No, this is another doe 
I'll post body pics later this night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Body pic as promised  She is really hard to get a pic of ! lol, any opinions will be appreciated!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice doe, I like her


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Pros~
Good pasterns
Smoothly blended across her shoulders
Nice straight legs
Good angulation
Nice looong dairy neck
Good head shape for her breed
Rump looks to have nice width and length

Cons~
VERY steep rump
Topline is severely roached
Needs more power
Would like to see a lot more body capacity 
Needs more bone
Ears could have less control to them
Needs more brisket
Jaw could be deeper
Ears could have less control to them

Udder~
Gorgeous fore-udder attachment, although it could be longer
Nice width and arch to the rear
Needs a lot more height
Nice rear udder side view
Udder looks tightly attached and held close to the body
Teats point a little bit to much forward for my taste
Could use more capacity in the rear


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Could she be arching her back so much in her eagerness to be milked? I feel it's a bit unrealistic for her back to be roached so excessively. 
Very long elegant neck though..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> Could she be arching her back so much in her eagerness to be milked? I feel it's a bit unrealistic for her back to be roached so excessively.
> Very long elegant neck though..


I'll get some more pics of her then  after she's milked of course


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's another pic, but she doesn't look any better IMO


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Pictures while she's on the move would serve well also.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

So would you say that her topline always looks like that? I've never seen a goat that was so roached...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> Pictures while she's on the move would serve well also.


You're picky! :lol: Brb


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^Agreed!  LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly, the more I look at her, the more I think that she just has a really steep rump, but is still roached. She also looks like she has a prominent topline, which could also be enhancing that roached look. It could be the lighting, though.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> So would you say that her topline always looks like that? I've never seen a goat that was so roached...


I was out looking at her while she was walking around and she looks the same to me...in that last pic I even tried pinching her down just a little, wouldn't budge :shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's 2 pics of her 5 months before she kidded


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry! Lol! I just like to see every option before I draw a conclusion! She looks a bit better in these pictures before kidding though..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> Sorry! Lol! I just like to see every option before I draw a conclusion! She looks a bit better in these pictures before kidding though..


lol, she wasn't shaved in the pics before kidding, does that matter?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with you, VF. Maybe the weight of the kids were pulling her back down slightly?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> I agree with you, VF. Maybe the weight of the kids were pulling her back down slightly?


This pic was actually taken the day before she got bred lol.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Oops...misread :laugh: Either way, she does look better in that pic, IMO.


----------

